# Nikon D40 problems?



## hightower (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a refurbished D40 about two months ago so its still under the 90 day warranty.  Anyway, I noticed that when there is low light the autofocus starts struggling and starts oscillating back and forth and has a hard time locking onto the subject.  When I say low light I don't mean night time, I mean indoors during the day, etc.  I just don't remember it doing this too much or at all until now.  I know the D40's meter has tendency to overexpose a bit, does it have anything to with the meter.  Should I be worried?  Any suggestions besides sending it in?

Another thing is that I noticed a small fuzzy dark spot is now appearing in my photos.  The lens has never really been removed but I still am assuming it is dust or some small particle somewhere inside, any suggestions?  

I'm just wondering if I should just pull the trigger and send it in, and whether or not they are actually going to find something wrong with it or not, thanks!


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Apr 21, 2010)

hightower said:


> I'm just wondering if I should just pull the trigger and send it in, and whether or not they are actually going to find something wrong with it or not, thanks!


 
In the time it took you to type that, your warranty got about 30 seconds closer to expiring....


----------



## hightower (Apr 21, 2010)

Ha ha, love the response and I see your point.  Let me be a little more specific.  I notice the focus issue mostly when shooting a plain subject with no contrast, like a white wall.  The reason I was doing this was to analyze the small dark spot I noticed in my photos.  I assume the small dark spot is dust or some particle.  Anyway, do camera's have a hard time focusing on a plain surface with no contrast like a white wall in lower light, etc?  

Also, assuming the small dark spot is dust will the warranty cover that?  I mean is cleaning the insides of the camera fall under Nikon's warranty?


----------



## TylerF (Apr 21, 2010)

mine does. it needs something to pick up on. try putting something on that white wall under the same lighting conditions and see if it works better. if not, then you have a problem


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Apr 22, 2010)

hightower said:


> Ha ha, love the response and I see your point. Let me be a little more specific. I notice the focus issue mostly when shooting a plain subject with no contrast, like a white wall. The reason I was doing this was to analyze the small dark spot I noticed in my photos. I assume the small dark spot is dust or some particle. Anyway, do camera's have a hard time focusing on a plain surface with no contrast like a white wall in lower light, etc?
> 
> Also, assuming the small dark spot is dust will the warranty cover that? I mean is cleaning the insides of the camera fall under Nikon's warranty?


 
Yes, any camera is going to have a hard time focusing in that situation.  If that is the only case where you notice the issue, then it isn't a camera problem.

As for the dark spot, it all likely hood its dust or a particle.   But before you blame the camera... have you troubleshot the lens?  Put a differnt lens on it and see if the dark spot is still there.  

I don't know of Nikon will warranty it or not... they probably will.  But I would think your best approach would be to take it into a reputable camera shop and have them check it out.  It'll only take a few mintues, and will probably cost you less than what you would pay for shipping to send it to Nikon.


----------



## Dao (Apr 22, 2010)

If it only happens in low light or lack of contrast scene, I think it is normal.


----------



## PJL (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, some cameras just hunt a little more in the dark.  My Elan 7 will do it on occasion.


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2010)

Visit page 27 of your D40 Users Manual.

Or, down load it here - http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/kie88335f7869dfuejdl=-cww2/D40_en.pdf

Sensors get dusty and need to be cleaned but that is not covered as warranty issue.

There are many tutorials online that discuss how to clean your image sensor. It is a routine maintanence procedure.


----------



## hightower (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, I appreciate the advice


----------



## myfotoguy (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, normal under the circumstances.

As far as the spot, it sounds like it might be dust. I am not totally familiar with the D40, but ckeck the manual for mirror lock-up for cleaning. I use this: Giottos | Rocket Air Blower - (Large) 7.5" | AA1900 | B&H
Lock the mirror up, squeeze the blower, wait a second, squeeze again. Do this with the camera mount facing down so dust falls onto the floor. Don't touch the end of the blower to anythig (focusing screens get sctratched easily).


----------

